# Optionale Griffschalen -> Logitech G9



## 2m0ro (4. Dezember 2008)

Hiho,

hab jetz ne gute Stunde damit verbracht, nach eben diesen Griffschalen zu suchen, hab aba weder über Google noch im pchx Forum was gefunden... 

Weiß jemand, wo ich diese Dinger find, mich würds echt mal interessieren, was es da so alles gibt


----------



## Bullveyr (5. Dezember 2008)

Gibt es nicht.

Die G9 wird zwar auf der englischen Logitech-HP immer noch damit beworben, kaufen kann man aber blos die beiden Schalen, die sowieso schon dabei sind.


----------



## horst--one (5. Dezember 2008)

Hab auch schon gesucht und nichts gefunden.....


----------



## triddan (1. März 2010)

Hat sich mittlerweile was geändert? Bin auch schon länger auf der Suche; auf der Logitech-Seite gibts die für 5€+Versand aber mit unbekanntem Liefertermin.
Und könnte mir jemand sagen was die ID-Griffschalen sind, mit denen bei der G9x geworben wird?
Dankööö


----------



## gh0st76 (2. März 2010)

Ich glaub die ID Schale ist eine, wo du dir ein eigenes Motiv draufmachen lassen kannst. Mehr nicht.


----------



## triddan (2. März 2010)

Aber erhätlich sind die (einzeln) noch nicht, oder?


----------



## gh0st76 (2. März 2010)

Keine Ahnung. Man kann höchstens mal den Support von Logitech anschreiben und versuchen das ein Paar neue zu bekommen.


----------

